# De Rosa steel models...



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Can anyone tell me the differences between a Primato, Professional, and a Diamant. Is there much of a difference in quality, build or ride-wise? I know the Diamant had the webbed bottom bracket. None of the others did? I read some here say that all Primatos were made of EL OS. Is that really true? Were Professionals and Diamants built with a variety of tube sets?

Thanks.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I had always thought the Primate was only built in EL OS too. Lately I have run across some in Genius. The webbed BB was used on the Primato.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

High Gear said:


> I had always thought the Primate was only built in EL OS too. Lately I have run across some in Genius. The webbed BB was used on the Primato.


Yeah, it seems there are some variations in models, as is the norm with Italian companies. I posted this same topic on bf and Paceline and there guys with lots of knowledge on this. Do you have a De Rosa steel?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes, that's it in my avatar. It's a '95 EL OS. This is the best riding bike I have ever owned, and I have owned many.



Ride-Fly said:


> Yeah, it seems there are some variations in models, as is the norm with Italian companies. I posted this same topic on bf and Paceline and there guys with lots of knowledge on this. Do you have a De Rosa steel?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Here is a better photo of my baby.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Stunning bike HG! I think I remember when you got it. You posted pics of the frameset. It was several years ago at least wasn't it? 

Anyhow, it looks awesome with the alloy Campy gruppo. The paint almost looks anodized.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks for the complement. Yes, the story goes. I ordered a custom Primato back around '96. It was a 63cm. Once I found a saddle that I could bend more forward, I relized I could go to a smaller frame, down to a 61cm. I sold my prized Primato painted in the Team Gewiss Ballan colors (like the one below) to another tall rider. After going through other frames, I felt the need for another Primato. I kept looking and one popped up one a on line dealer Bicycle Ghisallo about six or seven years ago. It was a NOS holdover. The color has grown on me, but the Team color is my fave. It's all period correct down to the computer, except the saddle.










Ride-Fly said:


> Stunning bike HG! I think I remember when you got it. You posted pics of the frameset. It was several years ago at least wasn't it?
> 
> Anyhow, it looks awesome with the alloy Campy gruppo. The paint almost looks anodized.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

My understanding is that the Professional model preceded the other models you mention - I think the latest Professional I have seen has been late 80's - sort of end of the SLX tubing era. Note sure when the model officially started but were certainly around by late 70's
They were available in SL and SLX tubing in the 80's - the latter seems to be more common
The Professional bridged the period when Italian bike building went through changes in manufacturing processes and many consider quality to have dipped in the early 80's but regained its health again by late 80's - hence quality can depend upon the year.
I have yet to find a bad review from an owner of a Professional in terms of pure ride quality
I presently restoring an '83 in SL - just back from the painter


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Nice color. Don't tease us with one photo. Let's see more!



dadoflam said:


> My understanding is that the Professional model preceded the other models you mention - I think the latest Professional I have seen has been late 80's - sort of end of the SLX tubing era. Note sure when the model officially started but were certainly around by late 70's
> They were available in SL and SLX tubing in the 80's - the latter seems to be more common
> The Professional bridged the period when Italian bike went through changes in manufacturing processes and many consider quality to have dipped in the early 80's but regained its health again by late 80's - hence quality can depend upon the year.
> I have yet to find a bad review from an owner of a Professional in terms of pure ride quality
> I presently restoring an '83 in SL - just back from the painter


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

These are all I have at present - build starts this week



pics by Andy White of FYXO


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

dadoflam said:


> My understanding is that the Professional model preceded the other models you mention - I think the latest Professional I have seen has been late 80's - sort of end of the SLX tubing era. Note sure when the model officially started but were certainly around by late 70's
> They were available in SL and SLX tubing in the 80's - the latter seems to be more common
> The Professional bridged the period when Italian bike went through changes in manufacturing processes and many consider quality to have dipped in the early 80's but regained its health again by late 80's - hence quality can depend upon the year.
> I have yet to find a bad review from an owner of a Professional in terms of pure ride quality
> I presently restoring an '83 in SL - just back from the painter


That frame is going to build into a sweet bike.

Period correct or modern components? Either way it's gonna ride swell.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

I recently did a complete period correct NOS rebuild of a '72 Cinelli - the result was a bike so meticulous that I decided I couldn't ride it. This time it is all about creating a contemporary riding bike with classic style - a De Rosa frame was the obvious choice for the chassis
The build will be best of vintage for the cockpit combined with best of modern era Vicenza for running gear - with a twist to keep everything classic style. It will be finished in the next few weeks.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I love how your fork doubles as a plant holder! True art! 

Hey De Rosa fans, how about a comparison of the Primato and Giro d'Italia models? Looking at one in Italy and it has Columbus Neuron tubing, diamanté stays, internal cable routing. Only downside is the fork is a chrome sloping fork that the seller says is the original as far as he knows. Looks in pristine condition. I know gomango had a Giro he recently sold. How do these stack up against the Primato? 

Btw, I mentioned in the other forums that I was looking at 3 DRs- a Faema Neo Primato in Genius tubing, a pristine red Professional that looked like a repaint, and a Primato EL OS from a forumite here. The Faema Neo Primato is no longer in the pic as seller bumped it from $1265 to close to $1600 BIN price. The Professional in EL OS is out too since the seller won't answer my question about the possibility of a repaint. In actuality, the Primato el OS was my second choice after the Faema NP. Now it's between the EL OS Primato and this Giro.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Jump on the Primato EL OS. You will never look back...


Ride-Fly said:


> I love how your fork doubles as a plant holder! True art!
> 
> Hey De Rosa fans, how about a comparison of the Primato and Giro d'Italia models? Looking at one in Italy and it has Columbus Neuron tubing, diamanté stays, internal cable routing. Only downside is the fork is a chrome sloping fork that the seller says is the original as far as he knows. Looks in pristine condition. I know gomango had a Giro he recently sold. How do these stack up against the Primato?
> 
> Btw, I mentioned in the other forums that I was looking at 3 DRs- a Faema Neo Primato in Genius tubing, a pristine red Professional that looked like a repaint, and a Primato EL OS from a forumite here. The Faema Neo Primato is no longer in the pic as seller bumped it from $1265 to close to $1600 BIN price. The Professional in EL OS is out too since the seller won't answer my question about the possibility of a repaint. In actuality, the Primato el OS was my second choice after the Faema NP. Now it's between the EL OS Primato and this Giro.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

if you like the fork vase you'll love the shifter salad servers (undergoing logo removal):



Good luck with the frame - if it has traditional level top tube it gets my vote


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

High Gear said:


> Jump on the Primato EL OS. You will never look back...


I am struggling with the decision because as nice as the Primato EL OS in discussion is, I just don't know if it is _*the one! *_if it was Faema or ferrari red, I'd have been all over it. But Mica white may have me regretting not getting Faema or the red. 

Then if I convince myself that I can live with another color other than Faema or red, I'd have to consider the yellow Giro, and a recently available Neo Primato in light blue (Zabel blue??). Both of these, as complete Campy-equipped bikes are only $200 more than the price of the Mica Primato frameset. The price makes it more palatable to accept a De Rosa that isn't Faema or Ferrari red. The conundrum I am mired in!! Argh!!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

dadoflam said:


> if you like the fork vase you'll love the shifter salad servers


Pretty dayum kuhl dadoflam! What kind of artist are you?


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

An important lesson I have learned is to only buy a bike frame that I love in every way - fit, function and aesthetics. You quickly forget the initial cost pain but you never get over being dissatisfied if you have compromised on what is important to you - and you are reminded every time you use it.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Keep looking then. You can always change the paint or turn it into the Faema colors using the white base coat if it is what I think it is. You can never change the tubes.....



Ride-Fly said:


> I am struggling with the decision because as nice as the Primato EL OS in discussion is, I just don't know if it is _*the one! *_if it was Faema or ferrari red, I'd have been all over it. But Mica white may have me regretting not getting Faema or the red.
> 
> Then if I convince myself that I can live with another color other than Faema or red, I'd have to consider the yellow Giro, and a recently available Neo Primato in light blue (Zabel blue??). Both of these, as complete Campy-equipped bikes are only $200 more than the price of the Mica Primato frameset. The price makes it more palatable to accept a De Rosa that isn't Faema or Ferrari red. The conundrum I am mired in!! Argh!!


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

the blue De Rosa frame I posted above is a frame I had re-finished - I was willing to invest in the additional cost of re-finishing because it was a frame I really wanted, it was in my size and a bit of a classic - in the long term if I ever sell it on I probably wont have lost much. Most importantly I will have enjoyed every moment of owning it in the meantime - which has value to me.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I believe mine is an '87. No chainstay bridge.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

SantaCruz said:


> I believe mine is an '87. No chainstay bridge.
> View attachment 296510
> View attachment 296511
> View attachment 296512
> View attachment 296513


That's a nice one.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

it is indeed - don't think I have seen that powder blue before - and nicely put together - kudos!


----------

